
MongooseIM 2.0.1 more stability for app developers - nyconyco
http://www2.erlang-solutions.com/l/23452/2017-02-23/4h91nq
======
nyconyco
Hi all,

MongooseIM, the massively scalable XMPP/Jabber server, written in Erlang,
under GPLv2, is available in version 2.0.1.

What's new?

=> For DevOps/SysAdmins

Cassandra DB support for MAM (XEP-0313: Message Archive Management)

Simplified MAM configuration

ODBC/RDBMS backend for MUC light

MUC hibernation, for memory saving

=> For client developers

SSE (Server-Sent Events), as an addition to our client-side REST API, for
server to client real-time push

XEP-0363: HTTP File Upload

Improvements to XEP-0016: Privacy Lists and XEP-0191: Blocking Command

=> Raw versions of the changelog

[https://github.com/esl/MongooseIM/releases/tag/2.0.1](https://github.com/esl/MongooseIM/releases/tag/2.0.1)

=> What's coming next?

Mangosta Android and Mangosta iOS: opensource mobile clients, with focus on
social microblogging and group chats (just a humble techno demo, only
available as source code, no intention to go on AppStore/PlayStore)

An opensource push notification server written in Elixir

An opensource ICE/STUN/TURN server written in Elixir

=> Links

[https://github.com/esl/MongooseIM/](https://github.com/esl/MongooseIM/)

[https://twitter.com/MongooseIM/](https://twitter.com/MongooseIM/)

The documentation:
[https://mongooseim.readthedocs.io/](https://mongooseim.readthedocs.io/)

Any comment?

------
elbrujohalcon
Nice :)

